# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  NUEVO MOTOPULVERIZADOR AGROFORZA AL ALCANCE DE TODOS !!!

## kscastaneda

Biofertil SAC, ha conseguido el mejor precio del mercado para que tengas un buen equipo motopulverizador.
Una herramienta que te servirá de mucho en el manejo de tu cultivo. 
Coticenos ahora mismo al e-mail biofertilsac@hotmail.com  ó  pedidos@biofertil.pe 
Envios a nivel nacional.  agroforza.jpg 
Ofrecemos : stock de repuestos, garantía 1 año.Temas similares: MOCHILA FUMIGADORA MOTORIZADA MOTOFUMIGADOR FUMIGADOR MOTOPULVERIZADOR PULVERIZADORA PULVERIZADOR GASOLINERO PARA PESTICIDAS E INSECTICIDAS A GASOLINA ALTA EFICIENCIA Artículo: Revolución educativa hará que beneficios de crecimiento llegue a todos Artículo: Estado garantiza el agua para todos los peruanos, asegura Presidente Todos aquellos que piensan que la Gestión lo es todo Nuevo código de consumo necesita de la participación de todos

----------


## kscastaneda

*Más Information* :           *Descripción*       Modelo 768 
Bomba Horizontal accionada por engranajes 
1 piston de doble accion 
Caudal 8Lts 
Presion de trabajo : Manejar entre 15-25kg/cm2 
Capacidad del tanque 25 L. 
Peso 9,8 Kilos  
Motor de 2 tiempos enfriado por aire.
Potencia 1,4Hp.
Cilindrada 25,6cc 
Capacidad del tanque 0,9 Litros 
Combustible (ACEITE + GASOLINA) 
Relacion de mezcla (25:01:00) 
Encendido electronico 
Bujia NGK BM 6A 
Filtro de aire tipo seco  
Accesorios y garantia.

----------


## kscastaneda

Viene con esto : Foto0519.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

Se me acaba el primer lote de AGROFORZA, me quedan solo 2; me llegan nuevamente el Lunes 10 de setiembre 2012.
Hoy con un amigo que maneja 30 hás de alcachofa en San Pedro - La Libertad le acoplamos un accesorio que hemos desarrollado muy útil para las alcachofas con este equipo; estuve toda la mañana y tarde con el visitando sus campos de alcachofa, paltos y maíz; les envio unas fotos pre-liminares. 
Consiste en adaptarle al AGROFORZA lo siguiente : (la inversión adicional no es muy costosa, es muy práctica y eficaz). 
01 adaptador doble salida. --> finalidad colocar 2 mangueras.
02 mangueras de alta presión. --> para fumigar con 2 aplicadores a ambos lados de la alcachofa. (tambien se puede otros cultivos).
02 conectores para boquillas.
02 barras universales x 400 mm con 2 boquillas conicas. --> para mayor cobertura lateral. 
Estos equipos tienen una presión muy buena, me compró 4 AGROFORZA para comenzar. 
Pd.: En la foto sale las barras universales x 200 mm; le mostre las de 400 mm y al final se llevo todas, ja. Foto0528.jpgFoto0529.jpgFoto0530.jpg
Las barras universales vienen con sus dos boquillas conicas regulables y sirven para cualquier motopulverizador o mochila Guarany, Jacto, Solo, etc. su acople es universal.

----------


## cortez35

carlos pero la foto no salen muy nitidas asi que no se pueden apreciar muy bien gracias,y a cuantos estas dejando si te compran 3 gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Cortez35, las tome en la noche, estabamos apurados; ese día estuve desde las 6am hasta las 9pm con el;  ya le tomare la otra semana que le vuelvo a visitar a San Pedro (1 hora de Trujillo). 
Aquí una foto de prueba pues todos los equipos salen con su respectivo control y supervisión.agroforzaok.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

Demostración de aplicación en árboles, AGROFORZA cumplió con sus espectativas del cliente. (SENASA)  Ing. Ulises Senasa - Ing. Castañeda.jpg
Garantizamos stock de repuestos, soporte técnico a nivel nacional y entregamos certificado de Garantía.
Todos los equipos los probamos antes de enviarlos a sus destinos finales. 
Estamos desarrollando implementos para este equipo para diversos cultivos. ¿Quieres uno?

----------


## kscastaneda

Agroforza pruebas para las tiendas, ya quedan pocas ... !!! agroforza vallejo.jpg 
Envios sin costo a nivel nacional !!!
Obsequio : 01 kg de Biofertil Mix (Microelementos) !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Si no puedes ver las imagenes debes inscribirte en agroforum o enviame un e-mail y te las envio. 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Foto0642.jpg *Aquí el detalle de la adaptación dos mangueras y dos barras universales de 200 mm para la fumigación de alcachofas*.
AGROFORZA UN BUEN  EQUIPO PARA EL CUIDADO DE TUS CULTIVOS. 
Cotizaciones : biofertilsac@hotmail.com   o  pedidos@biofertil.pe

----------


## aryan

el precio?

----------

